# OH: Golden Male in Mansfield



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Adoptable Golden Retriever: Buddy: Petfinder

Buddy 
* Golden Retriever *

* Large







Adult







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 2 8/21 *

  

*More About Buddy*

Meet Buddy...he is an owner surrender as he kept biting the kids in the household when they would mess with his neck. Buddy is 3 yrs old, already neutered and housetrained. Buddy is a great dog...he just needs a home away from all the kids bothering him all the time.......August has not been a good month for the dogs...please help them before it is too late....many of the dogs are living on borrowed time....Please help...To view video of Buddy, go to this website... 













Buddy is house trained and spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*


Richland County Dog Warden
Mansfield, OH
419-774-5892
I will contact the OH Golden rescues tonight.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's really cute. I hope he finds a home.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Did you email the OHio Golden Ret. Rescues?

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Yup - I e-mailed all that were listed for Ohio. No response.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom*

SPARTAN MOM

THANK you so Much. 

You always email the rescues and we are very GRATEFUL for that!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a cutie. I wonder where he got that blaze? :yes:

If the kids were messing with MY neck, I'd bite too. :cavalry:

Poor buddy also looks like he is very overweight...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Pudden said:


> what a cutie. I wonder where he got that blaze? :yes:
> 
> If the kids were messing with MY neck, I'd bite too. :cavalry:
> 
> Poor buddy also looks like he is very overweight...


My thoughts exactly. I hope he finds a great home.....without kids.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I was thinking maybe Buddy is a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Ret.
Just emld. them.

I just emld.the Golden Rescues again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Got a reply from the Toller rescue and they don't think Buddy is a rescue and they don't take dogs that have bitten-poor Buddy, I would bite too if someone grabbed my neck!

I emld. Third Tyme in Mt. Gilead, Ohio, to see if they will take Buddy.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Buddy is no longer listed. I'll see if I can find out what happened to him. A PF poster posts for Mansfield and may know.

eta: The PF poster for Mansfield thinks Buddy made it - she will let me know if she finds out any more


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I think I may know what became of Buddy as I have been working on him. I was able to make contact with someone whos rescue pulls from Richland on a regular basis and has an evaluation program that the shelter is to use to evaluate dogs for this rescue. I was told that if Buddy passed, this rescue would take him. That was Tuesday night. I will email her and see if that is the case here.
Karen, I too emailed ThirdTyme but never heard back.
They are about 1/2 hr away from this shelter.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Just heard back from my contact and yes, Buddy is in the rescue that evaluated him. Comment on him is "yes, we have him and he is awesome"
I am so happy for him. This rescue also runs a doggie day care so I was assured he will have a fun time in foster while he is waiting for his forever home. So much for the "biter" label.


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Came to post that the PF poster learned that Buddy went to rescue - but I see Hali's Mom beat me to it 

Hali's Mom - thanks so much for working on him. He looks like such a beautiful boy. And, I'm glad to hear the "biter" label was wrong. My Apollo is so gentle and loving that it's hard to imagine him, or any Golden, biting a child. But, you never know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Hali's Mom

Thank you for finding rescue for BUDDY!!!
What rescue took Him??


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

my contact never divulged who the rescue was but the people involved are definitely legit so surfice it to say he is safe. Love his you tube. Thanks Spartan Mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Hali's Mom

God Bless the rescue that took Buddy and you for working to save him!


----------

